# Hazelmutts training days



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Hazelmutts dog training club are holding two training evenings. Classes are held on Tuesday evenings at Stone Pavilion, Hayes road, Stone, Kent, DA9 9DS. Spaces are limited so please book.

12th Feb - Rally obedience for beginners
26th March - Heelwork to Music for beginners
Both 8pm to 10pm. Cost £6.

We are also holding an Obedience training day for those interested in competing and those already competing in pre-beginners and beginners.
Saturday 2nd march, 10am - 4pm. £25, £15 deposit secures place.

Our facebook page http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Hazelmutts-Dog-training-club/144554195628287


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Only 1 space left for the obedience day, and nearly full for the heelwork to music evening.


----------



## tubeviews (Feb 22, 2013)

Haze lmutts offers fun, informal, reward based dog training classes. Held on a Tuesday evening from 7pm, at Stone pavilion. From puppy socialising to those wanting to compete in obedience.
We have experience in competing and judging competitive obedience. We own Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers, and previously owned golden retrievers and new foundland, so have experience with 'different' breeds.


----------



## Jordansaurus (Jan 7, 2013)

Wish I lived closer !


----------

